# Dry verge fitting



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking at getting fitted a dry verge on our house (currently mortar and it is cracking and bits fallen off, so why we want to replace it now before getting worse and causing damage) it is a semi detached house so only one side, next door have dry verge fitted already and running one side of the gable down is 16 dry verge tiles so a total of 32 for the whole side. Scaffolding is needed for the height and will be up for 4 days. I have been told the job will take 2-3 days in total and a quote of £850. Anyone had experience with this and cost?

Thank you.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

3-4 days????

I did my own and it took about half a day. No expert either, I just took my time. Not saying do it yourself but that seems a long time. Even if you're having mortar raked out and replaced it seems a long time, unless you're in a mansion.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Scaffolding is a lot of the cost/time. Probably best to ask on the diynot.com forum; I used to use that forum years ago, they'll be able to advise regarding cost I'm sure.
https://www.diynot.com/diy/forums/roofing-guttering/


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

He said the scaffolding will be up for 4 days but the job itself will be 2-3 day tops. I know they remove one to two tiles in so it can be fitted correctly but that’s all I know.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Scaffolding is a lot of the cost/time. Probably best to ask on the diynot.com forum; I used to use that forum years ago, they'll be able to advise regarding cost I'm sure.
> https://www.diynot.com/diy/forums/roofing-guttering/


Cheers I will have a look, scaffolding is not cheap.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> 3-4 days????
> 
> I did my own and it took about half a day. No expert either, I just took my time. Not saying do it yourself but that seems a long time. Even if you're having mortar raked out and replaced it seems a long time, unless you're in a mansion.


Yeah not a mansion! Unfortunately


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> He said the scaffolding will be up for 4 days but the job itself will be 2-3 day tops. I know they remove one to two tiles in so it can be fitted correctly but that's all I know.


Can't see why they'd be removing 2 tiles in, dry verge just goes over the edge tiles. All you would normally do is remove damaged mortar, replace with fresh and then place dry verges.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Quick search found this mate.

LINK

Not particularly for price or anything but the top right box states 36 pieces installed in 5 minutes, so yeah as others have said 2-3 days?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

About 10 years ago I replaced my dry verge with new dry verge on three gables of my bungalow. in total I replaced 90 and it took me a couple of days. In preparation I replaced the existing battens and cleaned moss from tiles. Last year I had the whole roof replaced and with scaffolding in place all the dry verge was done in a few hours.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't remember what we paid, but we live in a semi detatched, and after speaking with the neighbour, had someone come out to replace all guttering and do dry verging (think neighbours also had dry verging). Also both of us had a small porch and the neighbour has a detatched garage.

2 days it took, and no scaffolding (but I guess that part is down to the individual).

1 day on each job.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I am getting 3 quotes for the job to see how they all differ and asking them the same questions to see what they say on time scale and process.

This was just the first quote, so at the moment I have nothing to compare it too. thanks for the info so far


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> I am getting 3 quotes for the job to see how they all differ and asking them the same questions to see what they say on time scale and process.
> 
> This was just the first quote, so at the moment I have nothing to compare it too. thanks for the info so far


Doing the right thing.


----------

